# New stick burner - trouble controlling temp ...



## JustBone (Dec 4, 2017)

New to the forum, recently purchased a smoker from Academy - Triton Outdoor Gourmet - dimensions and photos below:

Bit of history - a long time ago in High School, I worked for a local Barbecue place called Risky's Barbecue (famous in the Fort Worth TX area), and am attempting to replicate that great taste.  

There are several methods to effectively smoke a brisket but most important is a constant low temperature somewhere around 215°-225° ... of which I cannot seem to maintain!!!  

I'm either spiking up to 300°+ or falling well below 225°.  Looking for tips to maintain temp.

The smoker is 1/8" thick steel - good quality, added high temp gasket to all ports and now have NO smoke leakage.

Dimensions / openings

*Firebox Size *
Diameter:              15.75"
Length:                 18.75"
Volume of FB:        *3653 *(cu in)
*
 Cook Chamber *
Diameter:              18.75"
Length:                  41"
Volume of CC:        *11320 *(1/3 = 3773)
*
FB to CC Opening*
8" x 5" (4" deep)


Using the "rule of 1/3" ... looks like my FB is slightly on the small side by about 120 cu in.  Would the Firebox size shortage of roughly *-3.28%* make a significant difference in maintaining consistent temp?  

I start with Charcoal in a "chimney" can, then add post oak.  Am I using too much fuel/wood?

1st plan is to add a second "cold air vent" to the Firebox (thanks to @*daveomak *reply to an earlier thread Nov 23rd)

*... open to any and all other suggestions?*

*













*


----------



## phatbac (Dec 5, 2017)

Im thinking your wood is too big for starters. try splits that are thickness of a coke can. Once you get a coal bed use one at a time. If you run cold use two. if you run hot with two then put a small foil pan of sand or water (or even trapped air with a pan covered in aluminum foil) as heat shield under the meat. this will help with the low and slow. Adjust your vents until you find the sweet spot you are looking for temp wise.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## sqwib (Dec 5, 2017)

Based on your question and pics posted I'll give this a shot.

Firebox should be fine.
Fire management may help a bit try feeding the firebox smaller splits more often.

You will get a lot of temp fluctuations from a raging fire.
It's best to keep a decent coal bed and feed the coal bed not the fire. Less fire and more coals will give you a more stable heat and better control over the drafting (vents/intakes etc...)
A raging fire uses a lot of oxygen and can give a dirty burn
Them splits in your photo should be at least 1/4 that size, maybe 10" long by 3" across, thickness is more critical than length.
The log in the firebox is a decent length but should be at least 1/2 that size.


----------



## JustBone (Dec 5, 2017)

Appreciate the advice fellas!  Now where did I put that wood splitter :)?


----------



## scott m (Dec 12, 2017)

your smoker when burning wood will fluctuate between 270F (if you are very attentive) and about 350F.  Those fluctuations are because you are burning wood instead of something refined like charcoal or pellets.  So anything below 270F your fire is probably about out, but the temperature is ideal.  Temperatures above 375F need to be vented until you get in the 300F range or below because above 400F meat burns and rendered fat ignites.

Best thing to do is use smaller pieces of wood in your firebox.  smaller pieces mean more surface area and allow more air in between pieces to burn more efficiently.  Keep your vents open as much as possible.  If you start to see white smoke open your cooking chamber and let that stuff vent out and open your door to see if you have wood that is too green or wet.  If it is just smoldering black with little fire  grab a thick glove and remove that piece of smoldering green wood.

If you do NOT remove that smoldering chunk of wood you will get the ugly creosote, chimney stink that makes for very bitter awful tasting food.  so watch your smoke.  An invisible smoke is ideal.  That means everything is going very well.  If that happens and you think you might want more smoke flavor try adding some smoldering wood chips in the cooking chamber.   But just because you don't see smoke with a wood burner doesn't mean you won't get woof flavor.


----------



## hardcookin (Dec 12, 2017)

I would have to agree your splits are to big. Just remember the size of your fire controls your temp.
For now try and keep splits equal sizes. It's easier that way until you get more proficient at fire management.
Say your temp is 250 as soon as it drops below 250 add a split or 2 and keep repeating the process.
You will be actually cooking in a temp range. When you add a split your temp could spike to 275 
But should eventually go back down to the 250 range. Below 250 add a split.

It just takes some practice...Enjoy your new smoker!


----------



## JustBone (Dec 12, 2017)

Good advice, and it worked.  I read another post about using smaller pieces of wood and more charcoal.  I also made a 12x12x6 expanded metal charcoal basket.  Smoked some chicken over the weekend and temp was way more manageable.  Also stumbled on an interesting item that you can add to just about any smoker .. except mine it seems.  
It's the BBQ Guru "automatic fan" to control temperature.  I'm going to do a bit more research but if this thing seems as good as it sounds I'll be selling this smoker and buying an OKJ Bandera!


----------

